# Westerly 33 Ketch as a cruiser/live aboard?



## ejr (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, help needed please - I am looking at buying a Westerly 33 Ketch to use as a live aboard in the south west of the UK and but also with a vague plan to start a round the world trip at some point in the next year (I work on a 6 weeks on/3 weeks off basis so I'm thinking about sailing the world in stages). Having looked at a few ketch v. sloop posts I'm having doubts as to the suitability of the ketch for what I want from it. Has anyone had any experience with the Westerly Ketch and living aboard or doing any long range cruising on it? 

For background, I am a fairly new day skipper and will probably be mostly single handed so I want a boat I can grow into as a sailor, but which also won't be too much for me to handle. Any comments gratefully received.

Thanks

ejr.


----------



## Wandersome (Jan 14, 2013)

Look up the westerly in the boat review forum. What I've seen so far is that those that like Westerly's love them and swear by them... Blue water... I don't know.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

check out this! Looks liveAboardAble to me! 
Westerly 33 ketch archive details - Yachtsnet Ltd. online UK yacht brokers - yacht brokerage and boat sales


----------



## ejr (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks very much - I saw the yachtsnet review and I do like the Westerly, was just having a moment of doubt about the ketch aspect more than anything.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

seems to me ketch rigs are or would be easier to manage solo. Sails are smaller and there are more options for various types of weather. Not that I have any experience on a ketch.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a 38 ft ketch which I lived on for 7 years and single handed a fair bit. The ability to drop the main sail and still have a balanced rig was useful. My current home is a 44 ft cutter and although still quite manageable putting the second reef in when it is squally is a royal pita.

I see a lot of ketches being sailed without using the mizzen, people say there is minimal gain. 

In your position I would not worry a great deal about sloop ketch cutter etc if you are looking at 30 to 35 feet. All sails will be less than 400 sq ft which is the point at which they get difficult for one person to deal with.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Another point: if you have a club footed jib, the ketch rig is really easy to maneuver for one person in tight quarters when you have to tack often. Of course if you have a good engine that is seldom necessary.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

For a single liveaboard, particularly in a climate like Britain, I wouldn't get a small center cockpit boat - a 33 has a small enough interior at the best of times without having to go on deck to access an important part of it.

I would also prefer a cutter rig on a boat that size - similar sail variability options but less rigging, clutter, taller mast, better performance etc.

How about a Storm? Same build quality, much better looking IMHO and probably a much better performer.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Same hull with a sloop rig and fin keel I give you the Westerly Longbow. 

Good layout for two up passage making as it has two 1/4 berths.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like the same hull but isn't - the Longbow is 31' and several tons lighter than the 33.


----------

